# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Search issue

## ColdBeerGoCubs

I keep having this problem with a search.

In advanced search I'll type in say "weber" and choose topics from the drop down. 

All related searches will appear just fine. I'll go to page two (2) and all is fine. Then I go to page three (3) and I'll get this message-

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. 

I redo the search, go straight to page three (3) and there it is. Then I try to go onto page four (4) and I get the same message again. Repeat search, all is fine, try to go to next page and the message is up again. 

It also happens randomly after going into a topic within the search, then hitting the back button to go back to the search. 

I'm running Firefox under OSX 10.5 on one machine and 10.6 on another. I experienced a similar problem while working on a VB or php board years ago, but have completely forgotten what the internal issue was. 

Any ideas?

Not a big deal, just piqued my curiosity in board sub-structure again.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've never seen this, and I'm unable to reproduce it. I checked the support forums for this software and there are no discussion that I can find where this is mentioned. I've asked one other moderator to check and they were unable to reproduce it and have never seen it either.

----------


## delsbrother

I have seen this several times when searching for new posts, but cannot duplicate it at will.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The next time it happens delete the browser 's temp files and cookies (in some worlds it's clear the cache) and try the search again.

----------

